# Biken am Litermont



## Venom1607 (30. September 2012)

Hallo an alle die den Litermont und Umgebung als Hometrails nutzen!
Muss mal was loswerden:
Als ich gestern einen Teil meines Hausrunde gefahren bin fiel mir auf, dass auf einem Teil der Gipfeltour (Nähe Himmelsleiter) schwere Schäden (offensichtlich durch Biker) entstanden sind.
Es wurde unter anderem dieStufe einer Treppe aus dem Boden gerissen, die die Durchfahrt einer bestimmten Stelle erschwerte.
An die Deppen, die dafür verantwortlich zeichnen:
1.) Ihr seid wahrscheinlich die ersten, die hier jammern wenn man uns das Fahren in den Wälder ganz verbietet oder die Gemeinde überall Bikersichere Barrieren auf die Wanderwege stellt .
2.) Wenn eine Stelle zu schwer für euch is, fahrt sie nicht. Für andere ist (bzw war) sie vielleicht eine interessante Herausforderung.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. September 2012)

voll unterstütz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (30. September 2012)

Immer wieder Schade wenn auf Bikerseite noch net jeder verstanden hat um was es geht und solche Steilvorlagen für unnötige Diskussionen vorgelegt werden.
Hoffe ihr könnt da einen Weg finden die Verantwortlichen zu sensibilisieren.

Von der Dimb wurde mit den "Trailrules" ein guter Standart ausgearbeitet,
den jeder Biker beherzigen sollte:
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules


----------



## annajo (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi Venom1607,

auch von mir meine volles D'Accord.

Aber ich vermute mal, dass die Verursacher hier gar nicht mitlesen
und wenn doch, es ihnen am A.... vorbeigeht.

Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Umso wichtiger jeden anderen entsprechend zu sensibilisieren damit die breite Masse
der Biker mit gutem Beispiel das Nebeneinader von Wanderern und Bikern ohne Konflikte demonstriert.
 @Venom1607: Habt ihr mal dran gedacht die Stelle nach Absprache mit der Gemeinde von Bikerseite wieder in Stand zu setzen? Hört sich ja nach kleinem Aufwand an
und könnte Signalwirkung haben...


----------



## atlas (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Die Idee kam mir heute beim biken auch.So könnten sich die vernünftigen Biker am besten von den "hirnlosen Spezialisten" distanzieren und irgendwelche unsinnigen Verbote vermeiden.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## sportfreund78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Wenn was in die Richtung organisiert wird bitte eine mail an [email protected]
dann werden wir das auch gerne unterstützen!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Oktober 2012)

Servus, man glaubt es doch nit wie blöd manche Leute sind.
Da ich auch ab und an gern am Litermont fahr bin ich bei einer Reparatur der Treppe dabei...falls diese Aktion stattfindet
Allerdings kann ich wegen nem Gipsarm nur Kleinigkeiten erledigen


----------



## Primsbiker (3. Oktober 2012)

Venom1607 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle die den Litermont und Umgebung als Hometrails nutzen!
> Muss mal was loswerden:
> Als ich gestern einen Teil meines Hausrunde gefahren bin fiel mir auf, dass auf einem Teil der Gipfeltour (Nähe Himmelsleiter) schwere Schäden (offensichtlich durch Biker) entstanden sind.
> Es wurde unter anderem dieStufe einer Treppe aus dem Boden gerissen, die die Durchfahrt einer bestimmten Stelle erschwerte.
> ...


 
Und da bist dir ganz sicher das es ein Biker war............

Ich finde es natürlich auch nicht o.k.............egal wer die Treppe zerstört hat............

Aber sich hier dann gleich selbst ans Kreuz zu nageln und dadurch direkt mal wieder die bösen Biker zu beschuldigen.........

 Ich  würde da nicht gleich so ein Fass oder besser gesagt Thread aufzumachen bzw. es an die große Glocke hängen.................

Vielleicht einfach die Stufe wieder ohne groß Tam,Tam Instandsetzen und gut ist............... 

Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe egal ob Biker,Wanderer,Reiter und was weiß ich............


----------



## Gangaman (4. Oktober 2012)

füße stillhalten. wir sind da an was dran


----------



## MeMa (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin Dienstag dort gewesen hab aber nix gemerkt oder gesehen...?! 

Apropos. Morgen jemand am Litermont unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (4. Oktober 2012)

Gangaman schrieb:


> füße stillhalten. wir sind da an was dran


Details! Bitte!


----------



## moparisti (4. Oktober 2012)

ich kann da primsbiker nur zustimmen.. 

Als ich das letzte mal auf dem Litermont war (Samstag nachmittag vor knapp 2 wochen) ist mir ne Gruppe MotoXer begegnet... nur so am Rande.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Ich bin Dienstag dort gewesen hab aber nix gemerkt oder gesehen...?!
> 
> Apropos. Morgen jemand am Litermont unterwegs?



Wenn es nicht pisst wie Sau, evtl. gegen 10.00h oder Nachmittags entscheide ich aber spontan.


----------



## MeMa (5. Oktober 2012)

Vor 14 Uhr wird das nix bei mir.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Vor 14 Uhr wird das nix bei mir.



So auch erst wieder zurück vom Zahnarzt  wenn du Lust hast dann kannst du eine Runde mit drehen. Treffen uns dann 14.30h hier oder um 15.00h oben am Kreuz.


----------



## MeMa (5. Oktober 2012)

Oje der treffpunkt ist zu weit weg. Ich gucke das ich um 15 Uhr oben bin. Wo gehts denn dann lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2012)

ich denke rund um den Litermont, mal schauen..


----------



## MeMa (5. Oktober 2012)

Aber kein uphillmarathon, oder ^^ sonst müsst ihr damit leben das ich langsam bin


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2012)

nur keine Angst bei uns kommt jeder mit, fahr selber gemütlich.


----------



## MeMa (5. Oktober 2012)

ich klink mich leider aus. kommt um 17:00 Uhr was dazwischen.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Oktober 2012)

schade... wir waren noch hinüber zum Hoxberg, Kaltensteinpfad... ein anderes mal


----------



## Primsbiker (5. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Aber kein uphillmarathon, oder ^^ sonst müsst ihr damit leben das ich langsam bin


 

Langsam.........................................ist net so schlimm------

Und wie steht es mit der Technik...............


----------



## Primsbiker (5. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Ich bin Dienstag dort gewesen hab aber nix gemerkt oder gesehen...?!
> 
> Apropos. Morgen jemand am Litermont unterwegs?


 

Kuckst du hierim Thread:  Primsbikertreff..............da geht Samstags immer was...


----------



## MeMa (6. Oktober 2012)

technik is kein ding 
bin nur ne dropschisserin


----------



## Primsbiker (6. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> technik is kein ding
> bin nur ne dropschisserin


 

Also Dicke Oberschenkel unn Waden..............

Und Technik kein Problem..............

Hut ab für ein Anfänger.............

Komm doch heit Middach einfach mol zur Klapperbrigg nach Bilsdorf
14:00.


P.S: Mir hon do en gonz schnuckelisch Kerlchen dabei de T.T. der würd dich ach mol geer kenne lerne..............


----------



## MeMa (6. Oktober 2012)

Bin heut schon mit einer Truppe am Limberg verabredet.
Aber sonst gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (6. Oktober 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> P.S: Mir hon do en gonz schnuckelisch Kerlchen dabei de T.T. der würd dich ach mol geer kenne lerne..............




???????


----------



## Venom1607 (7. Oktober 2012)

Also,
hab die Stufe wieder so weit hinbekommen. hat mich ne schöne tour am freien mittwoch gekostet. 

Heute jemand am litermont unterwegs???


----------



## Gangaman (7. Oktober 2012)

das man so lange braucht um ne stufe zu reparieren hät ich nicht gedacht  hoffentlich ist die stelle jetzt nicht zu anspruchsvoll :/


----------



## Marc19 (7. Oktober 2012)

Servus zusammen,

Finde es Super das die Stufe wieder repariert ist und alles in Butter scheint!!
Da ich selbst auch gerne dort oben unterwegs bin wäre mal ein Vorschlag von meiner Seite das wir für die kommende Woche wenn das Wetter mitspielt einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und zusammen ne runde locker Birken gehen!?
Na wer ist dabei??

Bei mir passt es außer Mittwoch und Freitag.....

Gruß Marc


----------



## Südwind (7. Oktober 2012)

Gangaman schrieb:


> das man so lange braucht um ne stufe zu reparieren hät ich nicht gedacht  hoffentlich ist die stelle jetzt nicht zu anspruchsvoll :/





Macht euch nur drüber lustig, kaputt ist alles schnell...



Aber ihr (wer auch immer der Verursacher war) habt dem armen Kerl eine schöne Tour versaut, nur weil ihr nicht fahren könnt.
Wenn ihr euch freiwillig meldet, gibts von mir ein kostenloses Fahrtechniktraining (gerne per PN), damit ihr schnell und sicher und ohne blockierende Reifen bergab fahren lernt!!!



LG


----------



## Gangaman (7. Oktober 2012)

wer lernt da wohl von wem


----------



## MeMa (7. Oktober 2012)

Die nächsten vier Monate sieht man mich nicht am Litermont 
Schlüsselbein seit heut Mittag durch


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Oktober 2012)

nutze es als Ruhephase, übrigens Beindrücken und laufen geht...

gute Besserung


----------



## Südwind (8. Oktober 2012)

Gangaman schrieb:


> wer lernt da wohl von wem



Daß du bergab fahren kannst weiss ich. 
Es geht ja hier um den Verursacher dieses schweren Schadens. 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf2 (8. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Schlüsselbein seit heut Mittag durch



Willkommen im Club, bin auch seit 2 Monaten deswegen außer Gefecht.
Bekommst du OP oder Rucksackverband?
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall eine schnelle und vor allem komplikationslose Heilung.


----------



## MeMa (8. Oktober 2012)

Hab nen Rucksackverband, aber Op ist nicht ausgeschlossen.
Erstmal ne Krankschreibung für 2 Wochen wegen Bürojob.

Morgen bekomm ich nen richtigen Rucksackverband (hab aktuell nen selbstgebauten aus dem Krankenhaus) und Freitag nochmal zum Röntgen und gucken wie es zusammenwächst.

So siehts in groß aus. 





und so vom nahen...






Uncool ...


----------



## Venom1607 (8. Oktober 2012)

Autsch!

Wie und wo ist das passiert? 

Gute Besserung auch von mir!!!


----------



## Venom1607 (8. Oktober 2012)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Finde es Super das die Stufe wieder repariert ist und alles in Butter scheint!!
> Da ich selbst auch gerne dort oben unterwegs bin wäre mal ein Vorschlag von meiner Seite das wir für die kommende Woche wenn das Wetter mitspielt einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und zusammen ne runde locker Birken gehen!?
> ...


 
Könnte Donnerstag so um 16:30 am Gipfelkreuz


----------



## Tob1as (8. Oktober 2012)

Wo war denn die Stufe?
An der Gipfelkreuz-Abfahrt?
Mir ist nicht aufgefallen.

Gute Besserung MeMa, die unbekleideten Fotos würde ich aber zensieren, bevor es ein Mod sieht


----------



## Venom1607 (8. Oktober 2012)

Gibt ja mehrere Abfahrten, die vom Gipfelkreuz ausgehen.
Die Abfahrt, die direkt neben der Himmelsleiter runter geht hatte Schaden genommen. 
Ist aber auch egal, da ich mich mit nem kumpel drum gekümmert hab.
Hat mich beim ersten bemerken halt unheimlich geärgert, da wir (biker) am litermont (zumindest bei den verantwortlichen) sowieso kein gutes standing haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tob1as (8. Oktober 2012)

Das Gipfelkreuz kann man doch nur in Richtung Maldix runter fahren?
Oder gibt es da noch Wege?

Finde ich super von euch !
Wir versuchen auch immer den Ort besser zu verlassen als wir ihn gefunden haben.
Letzt sind wir wunderbar am Bach- und Burrenpfad an nem Baum über dem Weg gescheitert ^^


----------



## Venom1607 (8. Oktober 2012)

da gibt es mehrere wege. einer geht entlang der gipfeltour über einige felsen direkt unterhalb des kreuzes runter.
der angesprochene geht an der himmelsleiter vorbei über einige serpentinen nach unten.
und es gibt noch nen dritten der auf dem pfad der gipfeltour zuerst den hang entlang geht und dann nach unten führt.

Bach und burrenpfad kenn ich. ist das der baum in dem bachtal, der quer über ner treppe liegt? der liegt schon ewig da.
man kann ich aber rechts umfahren...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Die nächsten vier Monate sieht man mich nicht am Litermont
> Schlüsselbein seit heut Mittag durch



Oh weh 

Dann auf alle Fälle mal gute Besserung 
Knochen heilen wieder zusammen - hoffentlich keine OP...

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar schöne Tage in diesem Jahr. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.


----------



## Marc19 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen

Ich war heute Mittag noch ne runde über den litermont ........


----------



## Marc19 (8. Oktober 2012)

Und noch eins


----------



## Marc19 (8. Oktober 2012)

Aller guten Dinge sind drei

Gruß Marc


----------



## Marc19 (8. Oktober 2012)

Venom1607 schrieb:


> Könnte Donnerstag so um 16:30 am Gipfelkreuz



Hi,

Hört sich doch bis dato gut an !
Checken das morgen dann ab okay

Sonst niemand Bock?


----------



## audimaster (10. Oktober 2012)

was hier ein geschiss wegen einer stufe gemacht wird die in 5 minuten nommo geflickt ist!
wenn wir hier jedes mal ein fass aufmachen würden wenn auf unserer strecke die cc fraktion mit blockierenden reifen die anlieger schreddert weil sie nicht in der lage sind da anständig durchzufahren oder alle sprünge mit paletten zulegt dann kämen wir hier nicht mehr aus dem weinen raus
also an den der die stufe gefetzt hat; einfach flicken und gut ist
und an den der sie geflickt hat; Super leistung aber nen ganzen tag an einer stufe is schon geil bist wahrscheinlich beamter 

und jetzt habt euch wieder lieb


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Oktober 2012)

Nunja, wenn du was gewesen wärst, hättest du ja natürlich mitgeholfen... 

Aber im ersten Satz die Wiederherstellung zu loben und im nächsten Satz den Freiwilligen mit deinem despektierlichen Spruch anzugehen, zeugt von ganz besonderes großem Verstand.

Nimms ned persönlich, aber meiner Meinung nach scheinst du auch einer derjenigen zu sein, die etwas am besten können:

Mit dem Maul zu schaffen!


----------



## audimaster (11. Oktober 2012)

Und du scheinst einer von denen zu sein die in der Anonymität des
Forums das Maul groß aufreißen weil da niemand ist der ihnen
gegenüber steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audimaster (11. Oktober 2012)

Scheinst aber bei der Reparatur auch schwer engagiert gewesen zu sein


----------



## MeMa (11. Oktober 2012)

Oh Jungs, mal ehrlich.
Ich denke mal das mit dem Beamten war nur Spaß.
Muss man dann gleich so nen Sche... anfangen wegen EINER STUFE?

Das ding ist repariert und gut. Und wie lang er jetzt gebraucht hat ist doch auch latte.


----------



## audimaster (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja hast recht :-(


----------



## audimaster (11. Oktober 2012)

hab mich hinreissen lassen
kommt nicht wieder vor :-(


----------



## MeMa (11. Oktober 2012)

hol mich mal samstag ab wenn ihr trainiert 
möcht zugucken  hab ja autofahrverbot


----------



## audimaster (12. Oktober 2012)

ich versuch ne mitfahrgelegenheit zu organisieren
du hast ja die möglichkeit nach fraulautern zu gelangen


----------



## MeMa (12. Oktober 2012)

Wie soll ich denn dahin kommen 
Ich guck mal das ich diesmal irgendwie komme.

Muss eh mal raus. Mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopf


----------



## audimaster (12. Oktober 2012)

von wo bist du denn?
denke aus sls?


----------



## MeMa (12. Oktober 2012)

Saarlouis picard...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audimaster (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann mit dem Bus nach fraulautern 
Sollen wir dich mitnehmen?
Brauch da bescheit sonst klappt es nicht mehr


----------



## MeMa (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenn mich da kein Stück aus. Ich guck
das ich morgen mit dem Auto komme. Uhrzeit wie immer?


----------



## audimaster (12. Oktober 2012)

Zwölf hab eins


----------



## Primsbiker (13. Oktober 2012)

Jungs,Jungs,Jungs..............da war ja richtig was los heute Mittag am Hoxberg..........

Hab mich gefragt welcher Top Star da wohl sein kommen zugesagt hat..............

Und laast mich einfach mal raten................

MeMa ist nicht gekommen..............

So ein Pech aber auch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........

Frag mich grad ob die überhaupt schon mal jemand gesehen hat......................


----------



## MeMa (13. Oktober 2012)

Shit happens, war wohl doch da. 
Aber hey, mach dir nichts drauß. Geh halt nicht mit jedem biken.


----------



## audimaster (13. Oktober 2012)

@Primsbiker

Was bist du denn für ein Freak?
Stalker oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Oktober 2012)

Wie geht der Primsbiker hier ab?
Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?? @MeMa: Ich würd als Mädel auch nit mit Jungs in Unterwäsche durch de Wald radeln


----------



## MeMa (14. Oktober 2012)

... vielleicht sitzt das Höschen oder Shirtchen auch zu eng und schnürt die Blutzufuhr ins Hirn ab.  Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Primsbiker (14. Oktober 2012)

...................


----------



## audimaster (14. Oktober 2012)

das sind di_e midlife crisis _geplagten familieväter die froh sind  mal von der "alten" wegzukommen. die sind dann doppelt enttäucht und  gekränkt wenn sie von nem jungen mädchen ne abfuhr bekommen. da spielt  das ego gleich verrückt :-D

und ich muss mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen; mit typen in  strumpfhosen und leggings würde ich auch nicht in den wald gehen :-D :-D  :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Primsbiker (14. Oktober 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> das sind di_e midlife crisis _geplagten familieväter die froh sind mal von der "alten" wegzukommen. die sind dann doppelt enttäucht und gekränkt wenn sie von nem jungen mädchen ne abfuhr bekommen. da spielt das ego gleich verrückt :-D
> 
> und ich muss mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen; mit typen in strumpfhosen und leggings würde ich auch nicht in den wald gehen :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


 

Buh du bist aber ein ganz böser...................

Da fühlt sich aber einer persönlich betroffen.............

Muß dich aber enttäuschen............leider trifft keine deiner Vermutungen zu...........

Aber Phantasie hast du............oder spricht da vielleicht auch ein wenig Erfahrung..................

Naja ist ja auch net das erste mal das du hier so Gas gibst........

P.S.: Da wo ich Bike gibt es auch Mädels und vor allem welche die richtig gut Bergauf sind...............also nix für ständig Bergabfahrer............

VLG.


----------



## bonny-m (14. Oktober 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Buh du bist aber ein ganz böser...................
> 
> Da fühlt sich aber einer persönlich betroffen.............
> 
> ...



Armer Willi


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jungs jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, was soll der Mist man sollte doch jeden fahren lassen was er will ohne das man Ihn persönlich anmacht!
Jeder hat an anderen Dingen Spass die einen Bergab die anderen Bergauf 


Aber deshalb persönlich zu werden, das hat hier nix verlohren!

Grüße aus der Strumpfhose )


----------



## audimaster (14. Oktober 2012)

@ primsbiker


du hast mich entlarvt
tut mir leid

bin nur froh dass ich nicht der einzige bin der die meinung hat 


finds halt nur soooo geil dass leute wie du per pn anfragen für mal zu fahren und dann wenns nix wird öffentlich im forum immer dicke hose machen 

ganz grosses kino, wenn man bedenk dass wir alle radsport betreiben

ich klinke mich jetzt hier aus

sind mir zu viele freaks :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## MeMa (14. Oktober 2012)

Boah Alter!!!!!! 
Jetzt mal ehrlich. Wer hat dir in's Hirn geschi...en?
Ist doch scheiss egal wer was fährt- ob Up oder Downhill. 
Dann fahr doch weiter mit deinen "Mädels" und beweihräuchert euch alle gegenseitig. Anonymität des Internets sei dank. Im realen Leben kriegste wahrscheinlich das Ma... nicht auf.

Ich sag doch auch nichts gegen euch Tourenklopper oder gegen die Rennradler. Wat nen kindischer Scheiss. Hauptsache mal Stress machen.

Ich klink mich auch aus. Wird mir zu dumm. Mein Beileid das sowas auf nem Bike sitzt


----------



## chris-66740 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ihr seid so geil, bitte hört nicht auf
Sehe das auch so, jeder soll fahren was er will aber 
Downhiller sind die besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gangaman (14. Oktober 2012)

audimaster gib doch endlich zu das du es warst der die stufe mutwillig zerstört hat un gut is!


----------



## chris-66740 (14. Oktober 2012)

Du Verräter Sau


----------



## audimaster (14. Oktober 2012)

Und mir hat er gesagt dass er se wieder wegmacht weil se zu schwer zu fahren ist

und alles nur wegen dem


----------



## Südwind (14. Oktober 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> Und mir hat er gesagt dass er se wieder wegmacht weil se zu schwer zu fahren ist
> 
> und alles nur wegen dem



Mein Angebot für Fahrtechniktraining steht noch!



LG


----------



## audimaster (14. Oktober 2012)

Gangaman schrieb:


> bonny_m hat die stufe kaputt gemacht!  ähähähähähähäähähähähähäh




wirf ein gutes bild auf deinen verein wenn du hier so aussagen machst und das vereinslogo als bild hast :kotz:


----------



## audimaster (14. Oktober 2012)

Südwind schrieb:


> Mein Angebot für Fahrtechniktraining steht noch!
> 
> 
> 
> LG



bin dabei

hab ja gesehn wie du abgehst
bist doch du in dem video

[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYq8-GGXcao[/nomedia]

der in rot weiss mit dem schönen helm


----------



## Südwind (14. Oktober 2012)

war der Chickenwaytest für unsere CC Piloten


----------



## audimaster (14. Oktober 2012)

ok

will trotzdem ne fahrstunde
kannst mir mal zeigen wie man den corner springt
der is mir zu häftig

bekommst ne pn wann wir uns mal treffen


----------



## Südwind (14. Oktober 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> ok
> 
> will trotzdem ne fahrstunde
> kannst mir mal zeigen wie man den corner springt
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gangaman (14. Oktober 2012)

sieht ma uf deinem video. würdest besser ach noch en bisschen cc fahren das is vllt eher was für dich


----------



## audimaster (14. Oktober 2012)

moi?


----------



## Primsbiker (14. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hey Jungs jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, was soll der Mist man sollte doch jeden fahren lassen was er will ohne das man Ihn persönlich anmacht!
> Jeder hat an anderen Dingen Spass die einen Bergab die anderen Bergauf
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seh ich auch so.................

Also...............Deckel drauf..............Fass zu und gut ist.......


----------



## Gangaman (14. Oktober 2012)

........................................................................................................


----------



## Gangaman (9. November 2012)

ich war gestern an vermutlich besagter stelle aber die stufe is immernoch kaputt..................... vllt meinst du auch wo anders............................


----------



## audimaster (9. November 2012)

Gangaman schrieb:


> ich war gestern an vermutlich besagter stelle aber die stufe is immernoch kaputt..................... vllt meinst du auch wo anders............................


 

hab dir doch gesagt dass der bonny die wieder abreisst da sie ihm zu schwer zu fahren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audimaster (9. November 2012)

@ mema

habe die befürchtung ich habe dem primsbiker unrecht getan?
wer ist denn die frau auf deinem benutzerbild?
ausserdem wann zeigst du dich endlich mal?

habe da das letzte mal eine frau in pink mit hello kitty oben gesehen !
warst du das etwa?

kannst dich ja mal melden


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> @ mema
> 
> habe die befürchtung ich habe dem primsbiker unrecht getan?
> wer ist denn die frau auf deinem benutzerbild?
> ...




Ich komm bestimmt mal rum und sag hallo.
Hab es bis jetzt halt noch nicht geschafft und letztes mal waren da so viele. Hab mich nicht getraut "Hallo" zu sagen 

Versprochen. Ich komm noch rum. Wirklich! Vielleicht ja morgen wenn es passt. 


Zu der Treppe. Vielleicht reißt er das Dingen ja auch immer wieder selber ab. Vielleicht übt er ja da? Und schafft es nicht? Nur so als Vermutung...


----------



## 6TiWon (9. November 2012)

diese(nicht mehr vorhandene) treppe??? müssen wir auch unbedingt mal testen. wer hat einen plan von euch und kann mit uns da mal touren. kontakt gerne auch mittels pn..., damit das nicht ausufert.


----------



## Venom1607 (9. November 2012)

Stimmt ...  die Stufe ist wieder hin! war heute auch oben ...
Also wenn ich was hier gelernt habe über die biker-gemeinschaft dann folgendes:
1.) downhiller SIND die geilsten!!!
2.) mema spielt sich auf als hätte sie das biken erfunden. das eine mal als ich mit ihr am litermont gefahren bin (zufälliges treffen am gipfel) sah das vom können aber ganz anders aus
3.) Das forum hier ist so sinnvoll, dass ich mich mal schnell wieder abmelde

in diesem sinne ...


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

Immernoch gekränkt das ich dich angeschnauzt hab? 
"das eine mal als ich mit ihr am litermont gefahren bin (zufälliges treffen am gipfel) sah das vom können aber ganz anders aus."

bin halt nicht der "himmelsleiterfreak" und trialkönner an den steinen wie du und es war das erste mal und das wusstes du. aber wer auf pure technik steht.... 

Armer kleiner Joko...  
Such dir was anderes zum spielen.


----------



## audimaster (9. November 2012)

die mema soll ja ganz umgänglich sein wenn sie ihr hello kitty an hat


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

Kittyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Südwind (9. November 2012)

noch lacht sie  

LG


----------



## Primsbiker (9. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Armer kleiner Joko...
> Such dir was anderes zum spielen.


 

Shit happens..........................!!!

Also letztens Samstag wohl doch nicht am Hoxberg gewesen.........................

Aber wie wär es denn Mal mit Biken anstatt ständig hier Leute zu beleidigen,,,,,,,

GGVLG.............


----------



## Südwind (9. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Shit happens..........................!!!
> 
> Also letztens Samstag wohl doch nicht am Hoxberg gewesen.........................
> 
> ...



Wer weiss?
Vielleicht ist ja alles ganz ganz anders?




Und wer hier Leute beleidigt bzw. belästigt lass ich mal dahingestellt.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-66740 (9. November 2012)

Habt euch doch alle mal lieb, ich finde wir sollten uns mal treffen 
Und den Wald aufräumen und Rehe füttern, damit wir uns alle 
Als tolle Biker präsentieren können


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

War sie da? War sie nicht da?
Man weiß es nicht, man weiß es nicht. 
Aber ich hab da sowas gehört 

Bring morgen mein Baby mit 
Darf dann mal seine neuen Freunde kennenlernen und die neue Spielwiese .

Nur mit dem hüpfen das lass ich dann wohl noch. Muss ja nicht sein das der Knochen gleich wieder durch ist


----------



## chris-66740 (9. November 2012)

Du warst nicht da, wieso weiß ich das ? Richtig weil ich es weiß


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

chris-66740 schrieb:


> Du warst nicht da, wieso weiß ich das ? Richtig weil ich es weiß



bring mich nicht durcheinander 
soweit ich weiß, weiß ich, das ich schonmal da war, aber wer weiß wann es war? das wissen nicht viele


----------



## Südwind (9. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> bring mich nicht durcheinander
> soweit ich weiß, weiß ich das sie schonmal da war, aber wer weiß wann es war? das wissen nicht viele



Ich weiß was, ich weiß was!!!


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

Aber pssssst....
wir wollen seine Vorstellung der unnahbaren MeMa nicht zerstören


----------



## Primsbiker (9. November 2012)

chris-66740 schrieb:


> Habt euch doch alle mal lieb, ich finde wir sollten uns mal treffen
> Und den Wald aufräumen und Rehe füttern, damit wir uns alle
> Als tolle Biker präsentieren können


 
Endlich jemand der die ganze Sache mal locker sieht........und nicht so
verbohrt ist.........




......und ausserdem...........

spar ich mir die Luft dann doch lieber zum Biken...............

*Amateure bauten die Arche,*
*und die Profis die Titanic*


----------



## Südwind (9. November 2012)

na dann komm doch morgen mal hoch!


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

Jetzt lad den nicht noch ein 

außerdem tummelt der sich scheinbar eh immer nur im unteren teil.
soller mal bleiben. sonst vergeht mir die laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (9. November 2012)

Südwind schrieb:


> na dann komm doch morgen mal hoch!


 

Danke für die Einladung.............

Mal sehn, ich fahre Samstags immer mit den Jungs vom Köllerbacher Treff im Jungenwald............vielleicht kommen wir vorbeigerollt.

L.G


----------



## chris-66740 (9. November 2012)

Denk ans essen


----------



## Südwind (9. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> ...
> außerdem tummelt der sich scheinbar eh immer nur im unteren teil.



da er sich ja jetzt die Luft fürs Biken spart, kann er vllt ja bis ganz oben hin kurbeln. 

 Und keine Angst: Du bist nicht alleine!


----------



## audimaster (9. November 2012)

Lass es lieber


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

Südwind schrieb:


> Und keine Angst: Du bist nicht alleine!



angst hab ich vor dem nicht.
eher vor mir


----------



## Primsbiker (9. November 2012)

Ich Dich auch.......................))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audimaster (9. November 2012)

Ui Südwind der hat's euch aber besorgt
Mich wundert nur wie hier alle einen auf dicke Hose machen im Netz und wenn man sie dann mal persönlich trifft ...

Wir werden's ja morgen sehen ob's die mema gibt und ob der
Primsheini die Eier hat ihr gegenüber zu treten und ihr
Seine heimliche verschmähte liebe zu gestehen


----------



## audimaster (9. November 2012)

Vielleicht gibts ja ein happy end mit den zwei

Sorry mema er du auch immer bist
Vielleicht gibst du dich ja morgen mal zu erkennen


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

aber, aber, aber .....


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

ihr seid alle so gemein zu mir 
kein wunder das ich mich nie irgendwohin traue


----------



## audimaster (9. November 2012)

:roll:


----------



## MeMa (9. November 2012)

ei jo, hör uff mich zu mobbe ...


----------



## audimaster (9. November 2012)

Sorry


----------



## Primsbiker (10. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> ihr seid alle so gemein zu mir
> kein wunder das ich mich nie irgendwohin traue


 

Der Audimaster hat schon recht.................

P.S:. Und ein wenig hab ich Dich ja mittlerweile wenn 
ich ehrlich bin auch schon lieb...............

Wünsche dir einen schönen Tag mit ganz viel Spaß............


----------



## audimaster (10. November 2012)

Eh primsi was is mit unserem Tag?
Jetzt sei mal nicht so...


----------



## Primsbiker (10. November 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> Eh primsi was is mit unserem Tag?
> Jetzt sei mal nicht so...


 

Kuck mal raus................und besser wird es auch net.....

http://www.wetter24.de/wetter-radar/frankreich.html

Hab da aber noch was...............ist es MeMa......

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ljcXBTFcFA"]Die Fantastischen Vier - Die Da!?! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audimaster (10. November 2012)

Ich würde mit dir um 100 Wetten das sie heute aus den Hoxberg kommt.
Hab das im Urin dass das heute klappt.
Wie sieht's aus mit ner kleinen Wette unter bikern?
Biste dabei?


----------



## Primsbiker (10. November 2012)

Bei dem Wetter und Wetten bin ich raus.......

Ich geh jetzt was schaffen damit ich nächste Woche bei besserem Wetter Zeit zum Biken hab.............

Wünsch dir aber viel Glück........

Schönen Tag noch..........


----------



## audimaster (10. November 2012)




----------



## MeMa (10. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Kuck mal raus................und besser wird es auch net.....



schönwetterpfeife isser auch noch.... pussy


----------



## LatteMacchiato (10. November 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> Hab das im Urin dass das heute klappt.



Guten


----------



## audimaster (10. November 2012)

Es gibt sie wirklich
Ich bin Zeuge 
Und sie fährt Rad


----------



## MeMa (10. November 2012)

KITTTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## 6TiWon (13. November 2012)

bezug nehmend auf meine anrfrage in post#95: tut sich da noch was oder müssen wir alles selber erfahren. niemand in der lage, uns was zu zeigen?? am litermont. termin: am wochenende?? gruss


----------



## MeMa (13. November 2012)

dies we ist ne andere tour geplant,
aber generell komm ich gern mal mit und mach den guide  
je nachdem was gewünscht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audimaster (13. November 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> bezug nehmend auf meine anrfrage in post#95: tut sich da noch was oder müssen wir alles selber erfahren. niemand in der lage, uns was zu zeigen?? am litermont. termin: am wochenende?? gruss



also wenn sich niemand bei dir meldet google einfach mal litermont sagen weg
oder litermont gipfel tour

da findest du alles was du brauchst um dich durchzukämpfen


----------



## Dämon__ (13. November 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> bezug nehmend auf meine anrfrage in post#95: tut sich da noch was oder müssen wir alles selber erfahren. niemand in der lage, uns was zu zeigen?? am litermont. termin: am wochenende?? gruss



Wenn ihr GPS besitzt kann ich euch genügend Material geben, ansonsten komme ich erst am Sonntag wieder ins schönste Bundesland.
Nächste Woche Urlaub und werde dann dort auch unterwegs sein.


----------



## Theo1 (15. November 2012)

GPS Tour am Litermont findet ihr auch hier :
http://www.bike-aid.de/d1149_eine-biketour-am-litermont-in-der-weihnachtszeit-am-04.12.2011.html

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Primsbiker (15. November 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> bezug nehmend auf meine anrfrage in post#95: tut sich da noch was oder müssen wir alles selber erfahren. niemand in der lage, uns was zu zeigen?? am litermont. termin: am wochenende?? gruss


 
Könnten Samstags durchaus mal was klar machen.............

Gibt da auch noch ein paar ganz neue Trails,die noch keiner kennt..............

Termin könnten wir über PN klar machen..........


----------



## atlas (16. November 2012)

War eben Draußen,is alles noch da wo es hingehört. ( na gut,bis auf das Laub - gefällt mir am Baum besser)


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. November 2012)

Moin, wir starten heut um 15Uhr zu ner Endurotour über und um den guten alten Litermont. 
Falls sich jemand anschließen will kann er das gern tun. 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (20. November 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, wir starten heut um 15Uhr zu ner Endurotour über und um den guten alten Litermont.
> Falls sich jemand anschließen will kann er das gern tun.
> 
> Schade...............
> ...


----------



## 6TiWon (26. November 2012)

gestern endlich mal die biketour am und um litermont gemacht. danke an frank und sven für die führung...


----------



## MeMa (26. November 2012)

Und?

Fazit vom Sagenweg? Im Sommer isser noch geiler


----------



## 6TiWon (27. November 2012)

hi mema, also kurzes fazit: der anfang mit den stufen/treppen und am hang entlang hoch und runter und das ende am bachlauf entlang wieder richtung kreuz find ich klasse. dazwischen ein bischen mehr cc-lastig. das VIELE laub hat auch ein bisschen genervt. aber alles in allem eine tour wert. nächste mal (im frühjahr/sommer) fahren wir dann auch noch vom gipfelkreuz durch die felsen die rutsche am steinbruch runter. waren ein bisschen unter zeitdruck... teufelschlucht ist dann auch noch eine herausforderung. gruss


----------



## MeMa (27. November 2012)

wo habt ihr denn angefangen 

mache den einstieg immer am grauen stein.
find das stück bis zur kuhweide gut flowig. danach wirds halt irgendwie anstrengend bis zum kupferbergwerk.

Komm dann im Frühjahr mit 
Fahre aber wohl vorher nochmal im Winter wenn Schnee liegt


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. November 2012)

Falls heut spontan jemand aus eurer Ecke Zeit hat...wir wollten so halb zwei rum am Hoxberg sein.


----------



## 6TiWon (27. November 2012)

haben zuerst teile der L-gipfeltuor gemacht vom maldix über froschparadies , grotte irgendwie dann zurück zum kreuz.

danch gegenüber pädchen durch/über die felsen glaube ri. grauer stein. dann gegen uhrzeiger-sinn den sagenweg wieder zurück ri. litermont gipfelkreuz.  so knapp 3h / 30 km und 700 hm...dein frühjahrsangebot nehm ich an...


----------



## audimaster (28. November 2012)

ich habe den täter mit der stufe auf frischer tat ertappt wie er
wieder dran war die stufe zu manipulieren


----------



## Gangaman (28. November 2012)

ihr fahrt mit kopflampen durch den wald gehts noch?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. November 2012)

der hat so komische Hosen an, das ist kein CCler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Südwind (28. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> der hat so komische Hosen an, das ist kein CCler



Das ist ein Saboteur!


----------



## regenrohr (28. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> der hat so komische Hosen an, das ist kein CCler



aber die männliche Leggin macht das spielend wieder wett


----------



## Primsbiker (29. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> der hat so komische Hosen an, das ist kein CCler


 

Isss doch eigentlich sch......ß egal wer in welchen Hosen fährt.....

Kommt doch nur drauf an was drin ist.............


----------



## audimaster (30. November 2012)

@ primsi und regenrohr
 @ALLE 

die bux is egal
wichtig is dass der attentäter identifiziert wurde
solche terrorakte gegen die freiheitsliebende rad und
wanderwelt können und dürfen nicht weiter hingenommen werden

krieg dem terror!!!
findet und vernichtet den Rad Taliban
seit gestern 17.45 wird zurückgeschossen


----------



## MeMa (30. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Kommt doch nur drauf an was drin ist.............



oder halt auch nicht 

"ich komm nicht bei regen"


----------



## Primsbiker (30. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> oder halt auch nicht
> 
> "ich komm nicht bei regen"


 

...........zumindest was das Biken betrifft...........


Da ist aber jetzt auch jemand ganz schön nachtragend........


----------



## MeMa (30. November 2012)

hab's halt nicht so mit heulsusen und schönwetterbikern


----------



## Primsbiker (30. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> hab's halt nicht so mit heulsusen und schönwetterbikern


 

............ja nee,iss klar mann..........hätt nix anderes erwartet...

Nur die harten kommen in den Garten...............

Aber immer schön aufpassen..........

Ruck Zuck ist dann schon mal was gebrochen..........................


----------



## chris-66740 (30. November 2012)

Vollidi.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. November 2012)

wieso bezeichnest du dich als Vollidi...
versteh ich nicht


----------



## MeMa (30. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Ruck Zuck ist dann schon mal was gebrochen..........................




achso. du machst das vom wetter abhängig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











runterfahren bei regen ist natürlich für die dauerhochfahrer schon schwer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



was machst denn im winter? dreirad fahren?


----------



## Primsbiker (30. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> achso. du machst das vom wetter abhängig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Winterschlaaaaaaaf.........


...............


----------



## audimaster (30. November 2012)

ohhhhhh primsi
so erreicht man nicht das herz von mema
geb dir mal etwas mehr mühe
die steht voll auf freeride vögel

tip von mir
ein canyon öffnet ihr herz schon etwas :-D


----------



## S.Works (30. November 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> tip von mir
> ein canyon öffnet ihr herz schon etwas :-D




Dann ist ja alles gesagt  Was hat Canyon mit Freeride zu tun?


----------



## audimaster (30. November 2012)

S.Works schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles gesagt  Was hat Canyon mit Freeride zu tun?



Uhhhhhh
Du hast ja garkeine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (1. Dezember 2012)

S.Works schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles gesagt  Was hat Canyon mit Freeride zu tun?




Vollpf....sten?


----------



## Primsbiker (1. Dezember 2012)

audimaster schrieb:


> ohhhhhh primsi
> so erreicht man nicht das herz von mema
> geb dir mal etwas mehr mühe
> die steht voll auf freeride vögel
> ...


----------



## Area-x-23 (1. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht sollte ein Admin hier mal dicht machen, da es sich nur noch um Kindergartengespräche handelt und die Treppe wieder OK ist.

Bin selbst dort gewesen  Alles bestens.


----------



## Tob1as (1. Dezember 2012)

Heute am Sagenweg, mitten im Wald:





Hat mich echt gefreut


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. Dezember 2012)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ein Admin hier mal dicht machen, da es sich nur noch um Kindergartengespräche handelt und die Treppe wieder OK ist.
> 
> Bin selbst dort gewesen  Alles bestens.


----------



## Paddinho (1. Dezember 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand von euch am Litermont?
Evtl. würde ich mich dann anschließen...


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätt bock auf eine kleine Schnee Tour heut...


----------



## atlas (2. Dezember 2012)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ein Admin hier mal dicht machen, da es sich nur noch um Kindergartengespräche handelt und die Treppe wieder OK ist.
> 
> Bin selbst dort gewesen  Alles bestens.



Welch wahres Wort.


----------



## MeMa (5. Dezember 2012)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Heute am Sagenweg, mitten im Wald:



hatte mich bei facebook schon gefragt ob du das warst.
kenn sonst keinen der die alutech klitsche fährt


----------



## Paddinho (5. Dezember 2012)

Tob1as schrieb:


>



 (ab Sek. 37) ist nem Kollegen an der fast gleichen Stelle auch passiert ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (6. Dezember 2012)

Die Teile können aber auch sche...e rutschig sein wenn sie nass sind 

Hatte das auch schon nach dem Dasseler Stein 

Ps.:  Schickes Bike   (Ghost AMR Plus 7500)


----------



## Tob1as (6. Dezember 2012)

Paddinho schrieb:


> (ab Sek. 37) ist nem Kollegen an der fast gleichen Stelle auch passiert ;-)



Holz ist mein Ding. Mach ich regelmäßig


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (6. Dezember 2012)

Tob1as schrieb:


>


 
Das sieht ja mal sehr fein aus, auf dem Video. Ich glaub ich muss mal meinen Horizont erweitern und den Sprung über die Grenze wagen


----------



## Dremel (12. Dezember 2012)

[/quote]

den Wheelie Typ mit der grünen Jacke kenn ich


----------



## m.detambel (15. Januar 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> gestern endlich mal die biketour am und um litermont gemacht. danke an frank und sven für die führung...


 
Eieiei.. Hab diesen Fred mal durchstöbert.
Ihr wart bei mir in der Ecke ohne Bescheid zu geben.


----------

